# Wife newly diagnosed with HPV



## Droneflyer (Sep 16, 2019)

Wondering if there are any wives out there diagnosed with HPV and how it affects your sex life. My wife and I have sex 2-3 nights a week. She has an IUD and we don’t use condoms. Any advice would be helpful thank you!


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Well I know when I got diagnosed I was terrified. I had never cheated on my husband and we had been married about 20 years at that point. I was worried he'd think I had cheated or something. Then I was worried about throat cancer for him and discouraged him from doing oral.

He laugh, loved me and said if he was going to catch it from oral he already had it.

So other than short term shock it didn't effect us at all.

I also tested negative a year later.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

if either of you had a sex life before you met each other then she would have gotten from you or a past partner the thing with HPV is that it can stay dormant for a long time


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Could very well be a false positive. I would suggest she get a second opinion.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

There are more than 100 different types of HPV. Certain types of HPV cause warts on the hands or feet, and other types can cause warts on the genitals. Human papillomavirus (HPV) is the name of a group of viruses that infect the skin.[1]
There are more than 100 types of HPV, of which at least 13 are cancer-causing (also known as high risk type). Human papillomavirus (HPV) and cervical cancer. Human papillomavirus (HPV) is a group of viruses that are extremely common worldwide.[2]
Bad information can cause a person to suffer terrible anxiety unnecessarily, to doubt a partner’s faithfulness, or even to undergo painful and expensive treatment that could have been avoided. Unfortunately, myths and misconceptions about genital HPV abound, and in some cases do considerable harm.[3]


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

I wanted to add. I was extremely nervous and self conscious and worried because I did have the high risk for cancer kind.

Also because it is a sexually transmitted disease I worried my husband may think I cheated.

I write often about how I love my husband and he is the best. This is one of those situations where he once again proved that my being enamored with him is ever deserved. I still held off on oral for a long time as I didn't want him to get hpv of the throat. But we continued to have condomless sex. We used condoms as a main form of birth control for the first many years. Once I got an ablation we stopped.

You should find out what kind your wife has and determine your acceptable level of risk. HPV isn't without risk


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Honestly, if you haven't been using condoms all this time then you've probably already gotten whatever you're going to get. Our body's can clear the HPV on their own so her next pap could come up normal. Something like 85% of the population of sexually active people have it or have had it at this point in time. It's not in any way proof that either of you have cheated on the other unless of course, you are each other's "only" partner. 

I'd find out what type she has and discuss it with the doctor to find out your risk. 

Good luck!!


----------



## moulinyx (May 30, 2019)

This diagnosis is not something to be worried about. As others have said, 80% of people will have it at some point in their life. Her next pap will likely be clear (this first positive could also be false). If it isn’t clear there are many medications used to boost her immune system to clear it.

Yes it can be dangerous if she has a cancerous strain but I’d try to keep a level head. I’ve had two false positives over 10 years with consistent negative tests. A yeast infection or ph imbalance can throw off these tests as well.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I was diagnosed in my mid 20's and was horrified. I felt so dirty and yuck. I'd only had two partners and I was devastated. I needn't have worried. After a pap test with some "abnormal" cells, a repeat test 12 months later showed they'd cleared up on their own. My body cleared the virus itself and my last pap test was a year ago, and all clear.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

So, how's your wife, by the way? She handling this okay? Have you encouraged her to get a second opinion or have you only thought of yourself / your sex life?


----------

